# LBS with experience cold-setting rear dropouts?



## Bob Ross (Apr 18, 2006)

Can anyone recommend an NYC bike shop that has experience cold-setting the rear triangle of an older steel frame to accept modern 10/11-speed wheels? (126mm to 130mm)

I'm not looking for someone who read Sheldon Brown's article, or who saw a youtube video involving a 2x4, and thinks they can do it; I'm looking for a shop that's actually done this numerous times, and that has the proper H-tools to square the dropouts after they've spread the frame. 

Any ideas? If I were a gambling man I'd bet Imbert at MasterBike or Damon at Nomad Cycles would be the go-to guys, but figured I'd ask here first.

Thanks.


----------

